# Sticky  Amazon Kindle Support (all models) & General FAQs



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks to Linjeakel for this contact page that I cribbed from the Kindle 3 FAQ's. Links on this page apply to all Kindles.

*For reference: Amazon Kindle support pages*

*Amazon US*
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=sv_kinc_9?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200127470

*Amazon UK*
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=sv_kinh_8?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200487800

*Amazon Germany*
http://www.amazon.de/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=sv_kinc_7?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200594410

*Amazon Kindle Customer Support contact details*

*Amazon US*
In the US: 1-866-321-8851
International: 1-206-266-0927.
*
Amazon UK*
In the UK: 0800 496 2449
International: +44 203 356 6212

You can also get CS to call you back or email them - click on "Contact Us" on the right hand side of the main support page. If you sign in first, they will have your device info when they call.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*How Do I Reset/Clear Furthest Page Read?*

(_What is this? If you're not familiar with it, Amazon lets you synch your books between devices, so that you can stop reading on one device and start on another. However, if you are sharing books or want to re-read, this is annoying. Now you can reset this through your Manage Your Kindle page._

You can now do this from your Manage Your Kindle page on your Amazon account page. Go to Amazon, log in to your account, go to Manage Your Kindle and choose the book you want to reset. (You may have to wait for all of the books in your account to load before you find it.)

Look at the drop down menu to the right. One of the options will be "Clear Furthest Page Read." Select that. You'll be asked to confirm the "clear."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*How Do I Change My Kindle's Name?*

For all devices, you can do this through your account on Amazon. Go to your account, select Manage Your Kindle, then Manage Your Devices on the left side menu. A list of all Kindles registered to your account will appear. Click on "edit" next to any device name to change that device's name.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

*What's the best way to get MY Documents on my Kindle?*

The easiest way to transfer files to your Kindle from your PC or Mac is using the send to Kindle app which allows you to simply right click on any file and then send it to any one of your devices, giving it the name and author name that you want - you have to put your Amazon account details in the first time.

Otherwise you can use the personal document service and send it via your personal Kindle address or transfer it via USB. The instructions for doing either of those are found here, including a list of compatible file types.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*How Do I Sync Between my Paperwhite (or other Kindle) and my audiobook on my iOS device?*

What I've found works the best is to exit the PW book to the home page, then pick up your iDevice and open the Audible app (I'm using my iPod Touch 5G). From the page that lists all your audiobooks (I'm using Audible 2.0.10), or if the book is in multiple parts, from the book's "parts" page, tap on Refresh on the white menu bar or drag down on the screen to refresh if you have an iPad. You should get the sync message either there or when you open the actual book.

To go from the audiobook to the ebook, when you stop your audiobook, exit the audiobook and tap Refresh in the white menu or drag down if you're on the iPad. Then, pick up your PW and open the ebook. If the ebook is already open, go back to home and back in. You should get the Sync to Furthest Page Read message.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

*Which Kindle Model Do I Have?*

Many models of kindle look quite similar but might function slightly differently. If you have a question about how to do something, it helps us to know which model you have. Also, you'll need to know which model you have to be able to determine if an announced update is for your device.

Here's a link to a page at Amazon which lists all the various models, newest to oldest, along with some distinguishing characteristics:

Which Kindle E-Reader Do I Have?

There's a similar page for the Fire line:

Which Kindle Fire Do I Have?


----------

